
Instagram Ruined the Great Outdoors - personlurking
https://newrepublic.com/article/153603/instagram-ruined-great-outdoors
======
the_jends
It seems like all of these social networks have considerable negative
externalities that is mainly caused by us humans being inconsiderate jerks.

